# Andare a/per funghi



## MünchnerFax

Ma voi andate _*a* funghi_ o _*per* funghi_, ammesso che ci andiate?

Per la cronaca, io vado rigorosamente _*per* funghi_, e ogni volta che sento _*a *funghi_ devo aggrottare un attimo la fronte. Solo un attimo.
D'altra parte si va _*per* lamponi, more_ e _farfalle_. Invece si va _*a* donne_ (espressione odiosa, ma qui discutiamo di preposizioni  ).


----------



## Horazio

Io ho sempre usato e ho sempre sentito usare "andare A funghi ... A more... " etc etc
Anche in dialetto ho visto dei cartelli con scritto "semo 'ndai a finfarli"  siamo andati A finferli  (un tipo di fungo).


----------



## sabrinita85

Io non ci vado, ma se mi capitasse di farlo, andrei *a* funghi... 

Uhmm che buoni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Confermo che qui a BS - BG si va *a* funghi, sia in italiano che nella versione dialettale.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche a TN si va *a *funghi!


----------



## gabrigabri

Odio i funghi, ma se ci andassi, andrei anche io A funghi.

Andare per= andare per mercati, girarsi tutti i mercati della città.
(sempre che si dica così!!)


----------



## Mariano50

gabrigabri said:


> Odio i funghi, ma se ci andassi, andrei anche io A funghi.
> 
> Andare per= andare per mercati, girarsi tutti i mercati della città.
> (sempre che si dica così!!)



Io invece ne sono ghiotto  e, anche se raramente, vado "a" funghi!!
Il Gabrielli però lo spiega così:
"Andare per qualcuno _o_ per qualcosa, andarne in cerca: _a. per il medico_; _a. per acqua, per funghi"
Ciao
_


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ho sentito entrambe le versioni, propendo per "andare a (cercare) funghi".

Il DeMauro li riporta entrambi:
_andare a funghi_, _per funghi_, a cercarli nei boschi


----------



## housecameron

Adoro andare *a* funghi e *per* funghi 
In provincia di Torino non mancano.


----------



## Mariano50

Da quanto leggiamo, le due versioni - per/a funghi -  sono entrambe ufficialmente corrette, anche se ancora non sappiamo con quale delle due se ne trovino di più!!
Resta ancora il delicato compito di chiarire, a livello esclusivamente linguistico, il motivo per il quale si sente solo la versione "a donne".
Ma forse non è così importante!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie a voi ho imparato che esistano le due possibilità.

Quando ho chiesto qualche anno fa ad un prof di italiano, mi ha detto "*per* funghi". Addeso non ricordo quale professore: ne ho avuto un paio di torinesi ed uno di Prato e poi ho fatto corsi nelle Marche (dove si trovano tanti funghi!)

Allora, come sarebbe se invece di funghi cerchiamo *lumache*, *asparaghi* o *cozze*?

Grazie e saluti!


----------



## sabrinita85

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Grazie a voi ho imparato che esistano le due possibilità.
> 
> Quando ho chiesto qualche anno fa ad un prof di italiano, mi ha detto "*per* funghi". Addeso non ricordo quale professore: ne ho avuto un paio di torinesi ed uno di Prato e poi ho fatto corsi nelle Marche (dove si trovano tanti funghi!)
> 
> Allora, come sarebbe se invece di funghi cerchiamo *lumache*, *asparagi* o *cozze*?
> 
> Grazie e saluti!


Ciao 

Sai che invece per quanto riguarda *lumache *e *asparagi *io userei "per"?
Per le *cozze*, invece userei sempre "a".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, Sabri.

E gli altri, è lo stesso per voi? 

Saluti da Barcellona!


----------



## Mariano50

Per le cozze userei sempre "per".
Andare "a cozze" o "alle cozze" significa, nel gergo giovanile, fare una brutta fine..
Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao
> 
> Sai che invece per quanto riguarda *lumache *e *asparagi *io userei "per"?
> Per le *cozze*, invece userei sempre "a".


 


Mariano50 said:


> Per le cozze userei sempre "per".
> Andare "a cozze" o "alle cozze" significa, nel gergo giovanile, fare una brutta fine..
> Salut!


 
Allora, chi ha raggione???  Il sardo o la romana? 

Penso possa trattarsi anche di una differenza geografica. Non credete? Nel foro di catalano abbiamo avuto la stessa discussione e non vi potete immaginare i modi di dire.

Se ci sono degli errori nel mio italiano, mi potete correggere. Grazie.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Io vado *A* ...
- funghi
- asparagi
- cicoria
- more
- tonni
- ...


----------



## nikis

Io vado a funghi , a lumache.....


----------



## Jujujules

A Pisa e credo in tutta la Toscana si va A (fare) funghi, more e quant'altro. 
Ma credo che entrambe le espressioni siano accettate e comprensibili.


----------



## SunDraw

Intrigante!
Se non altro perché (_a me!_) fa ...appena un attimo aggrottare la fronte "andare per", mentre il De Mauro riporta proprio "per funghi".

Insomma il "valore finale" costruirlo con l' "a" in generale più consono al verbo "andare" o con il "per" così potente sull'oggetto?

Mamma mia, proprio due parole universali come "andare" e "per"...!

"Fare una cosa _per_ i soldi, _per_ divertimento, _per_ la gloria..."

(Una "ragione finale" che non so come facciano i grammatici a distinguere da una "iniziale": "per lavoro", "premiare per").

"Si va _a_ caccia" eccetera.

La mia opinione è:
che prevale (quanto preferisce) il verbo, se non altro perché ...viene prima nella frase.

E quindi porta a sottintendere: se dico "andare a funghi" sto dicendo "andare a cercare funghi", piuttosto che un "per il motivo dei funghi". 

"Si va _a_ prendere, _a_ fare" ecc, mentre "*andare per* (prendere, fare)" lo trovo generalmente (e di rado) con il significato di "fare il gesto di" (spesso un'intenzione disattesa).

Ma: "si va ad aiutare" o "si va per aiutare"?

"Per", con un verbo di moto/azione, comporta (arricchisce comunque con) un "attraversare" e quindi direi un "trovarcisi", da cui la "motivazione" che lo permea, o quel "ristare" del gesto di cui sopra.

Come se un "andare per funghi" mi prendesse cioè da un "andare per la strada":
e allora dirò "per aiutare" solo intendendo il di più: "vado a vivermi la situazione di aiutarlo", sennò direi solo "vado a farlo".

...


----------

